# 2000 TT Roadster 225 Owner



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi everyone, new member here from Herts. Got my 225 Roadster a week ago and loving it, although think I may have the dreaded dashpod problem so need to investigate! Got the car from a garage with a 3 month warranty so hopefully they can pay if there is a problem!

This looks likes a great forum with loads of info and some nice TT's! Will definetly stick around.

Shev


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Shev, Welcome to the TTF, Lets see some pics of your TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome and don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Hi Shev

Welcome to the Forum  You've got the best model too  Post up some pics when you get a chance.

Where abouts in Herts are you?

Josh


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

No pics yet need to clean it properly first before I take some!

Josh - Nice car. I'm just down the road from St Albans. There's a few Roadsters around my area.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome Shev.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Shev said:


> Josh - Nice car. I'm just down the road from St Albans. There's a few Roadsters around my area.


Cheers  I often around St Albans, be sure to wave if you see me 

There's a meet in Milton Keynes on 23rd Feb. See the following post
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=162859&hilit=milton+keynes

Josh


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcme to the forum.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

welcome

whats wrong with your dash pod ??


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

dazzadrew1 said:


> welcome
> 
> whats wrong with your dash pod ??


At the moment the petol guage and the digital display of amount left are not tallying up. When the digital display says almost empty the needle says half full! Not sure which to trust! The guage does go to full when I fill up though.

Also the other digital info such as mpg and average speed keep jumping around all over the place! :?


----------

